# Muskegon River



## Katfish11 (Oct 3, 2017)

Coming up tomorrow to catch my first ever salmon hopefully and would appreciate any tips you all could give. Planning on launching my flat bottom boat about 10 miles west of Newaygo hoping that the river is not too shallow in that area? I am bringing waders as well but that would mean I would have to leave my dog alone at the campsite and things might get loud hehe. I am open to try other areas if you think they would be better. Would also like to know where I might be able to get fresh skein? Thanks for reading and for any info


----------



## Scott48080 (Aug 28, 2017)

There is a bait shop just north of the croton dam that will have any fishing supplies you can think of for salmon and steelhead. I forgot the name of the bait shop but once you cross the dam from newaygo it’s first shop right next to the dam on the right side. Not much help because I forgot the name but the have anything related to fishing you would need, plus they make awesome subs fresh on the spot.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 30, 2017)

i think its the trading post


----------



## Scott48080 (Aug 28, 2017)

Just got back from a cabin I rented just outside newaygo, was there 4 days and brought home 15 steelhead between 4 guys. Had many more hookups and released a few. Great time for steelhead.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 30, 2017)

Scott48080 said:


> Just got back from a cabin I rented just outside newaygo, was there 4 days and brought home 15 steelhead between 4 guys. Had many more hookups and released a few. Great time for steelhead.


Congratulations!!! how did you fish them? fly? float?


----------



## Ray D (Aug 30, 2017)

I just moved to the area and have never fished steelhead before. I'm to wing it and try giving float fishing a shot. I know I need to respool my reel though. what #test should I use?


----------



## Scott48080 (Aug 28, 2017)

I used pink worms under a float, and most my group who caught more used little Cleo’s. Casting a 2/3 once little Cleo can cast a long ways into those deep holes.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 30, 2017)

nice what was your line test?


----------



## Scott48080 (Aug 28, 2017)

I always use 8# fluorocarbon 250 yards berkley vanish, no braid or backing on my presidents reel. But I was using a 10’6” medium rod. Some of my buddies used 10# fluorocarbon vanish that was gold on reel but invisible under water. Where abouts will you be fishing?


----------



## Ray D (Aug 30, 2017)

I live by the croton dam maybe walk the bank a little and try my luck


----------



## Scott48080 (Aug 28, 2017)

We mostly fished the pine river launch. We had our waders but didn’t even touch the water unless it was for netting. Just have to be patient as boats are coming and going throughout the day but we stay and kept catching fish, almost like the boats where a good thing . Here’s a picture of one of many coolers we had.


----------

